# Cancelled my colonoscopy....



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and not yet been diagnosed with IBS, although my gastro seems to think that's what it is. I was seeing a doc about 2 years ago who performed numerous test but when it came time to do the colonoscopy....it was horrible, my colon was extremely twisted, and I was in agony. The doc couldn't even perform the procedure because it was too twisted and I was in too much pain....he even upped the dosage to sedate me more but as long as I was still partially awake....he wasn't going to continue and have me screaming.







So the test that I really needed to diagnose me was never completed. Since then I have been diagnosed with Endometriosis, Interstitial cystitis, and a few other probs....but I still have gastrointestinal probs.I found a really nice doc just last week, after the first visit she also thought it may be IBS, so she wanted to do a barium enema, I said fine. But I decided to call the doc back and asked her secretary (b/c I could never get her on the phone) if the doc uses just a sedative or anesthesia for her colonoscopy's (since she said she wanted to do that also).. she told me just a sedative.... After I heard that I cancelled ALL the tests, I was not going through that awake again!! So my point to telling this is that I found a doc who does put you to sleep, haven't made an appt yet but I will. I also noticed that some here have twisted colons, and I just wanted to say that it's ok to look for a doc who puts you to sleep....save yourself the pain if u can! It's your body and you're the one that has to go through all of it, not the docs! Thanx and take care....


----------

